# 3rd Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show/Impala Magazine/Cholo DJ!



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Help us make a difference in a kids life and lets show the world we care...._:angel:










I will be posting pic's of past "Say No To Drugs" show's to give you a idea of much fun we had out there and hopefully this will inspire you to come out and be part of this great cause. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

impalas magazine will be in the house!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> impalas magazine will be in the house!!!



Now it's REALLY going down...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's going down...


_Yes Sirrr!!!!!! :yes:



Car clubs from past show's who supported this show.

Rollerz Only
Classics
Spirit
Intruders
Old School
Majestics Glendale
Majestics Avondale
New Image
Redeemed
Brown Society
Unique Style
On The Scene
Guilty
Life
Rouge Nation
Aztecs
Good Life
Identity
Respectfully Rolln
Pheonique Classics
Swift
La Gente
Dukes
Parahaohs
Camaradas
_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> impalas magazine will be in the house!!!


_Thanks for the Luv! :thumbsup:

Toro in the House!









_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Now it's REALLY going down...:thumbsup:


Yes it is! :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Back to back weekends in the AZ state. I will be at the Cocopah Casino a week before this show with United Dreams CC.....Thanks for the love Az.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Back to back weekends in the AZ state. I will be at the Cocopah Casino a week before this show with United Dreams CC.....Thanks for the love Az.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd Annual......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the first show ......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show......


----------



## ninolouie (Mar 15, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Help us make a difference in a kids life and lets show the world we care...._:angel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT lowriderstyle eagle pass chapter might make it


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

86 monte carlos said:


> TTT lowriderstyle eagle pass chapter might make it


Just bring it brother...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd show.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Where you at Az...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Where you at Az...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

This one is from the 1st.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj returns to the Az. state...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj returns to the Az. state...


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT lowriderstyle


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking for Arizona pop lockers...


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT lowriderstyle


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Another pic from the 1st one......


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

LRSCC TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd Annual.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the first show .....


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like another good show LowriderStyle Worldwide


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Looks like another good show LowriderStyle Worldwide



It will be my brother...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

86 monte carlos said:


> TTT lowriderstyle





Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> TTT





HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Looks like another good show LowriderStyle Worldwide


Thanks for the support!










From the 2nd show.....


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT lowriderstyle


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Bump for my familia


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


86 monte carlos said:


> TTT lowriderstyle


:thumbsup:


HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Bump for my familia




From the 1st one......


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Cool I plan on attending!


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT lowriderstyle


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Cool I plan on attending!




Thanks for your support...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Cool I plan on attending!


Thanks homie its for a good cause!








From the 2nd show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Help us make a difference in a kids life and lets show the world we care...._:angel:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd one......


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd show....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's coming fast my brothers, come out and support...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> It's coming fast my brothers, come out and support...



From the 2nd show.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Come on AZ, check in and help make this the one to talk about...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Come on AZ, check in and help make this the one to talk about...


 

:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd show....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Good way to start off the Year...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:wave:


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> TTT


:yes:


djmikethecholodj said:


> Good way to start off the Year...


From the 2nd one....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

The 1st one....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine will be in the house with the Newest Issue.......


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine will be in the house with the Newest Issue.......



And models???


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine will be in the house with the Newest Issue.......


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

LRSCC TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:wave:~till the wheels fall off~ COTTON kANDY!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's coming AZ...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


lowdude13 said:


> :wave:~till the wheels fall off~ COTTON kANDY!!!


_Hope to see you vatos out here. :h5:_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st one.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to town again...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine & American Bombs Magazine will be in the house with the Newest Issue.......



:yes:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming to town again...



From the 2nd show.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> From the 2nd show.....



I love cholas...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Please be safe my Brothers...._:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd one.....


----------



## 2 83s (Jun 19, 2010)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> From the 2nd one......


Will be there Again!!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


2 83s said:


> Will be there Again!!!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I hope I can make it this year.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> I hope I can make it this year.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


TTT....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


ImpalasMagazine said:


> TTT....


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

Hopefully I'll make


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

86 monte carlos said:


> Hopefully I'll make


Yes sirrrr!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd show.....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> TTT


Good looking out homie!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> I hope I can make it this year.


Was that you in Laughlin? Did I ask you this already?


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I was in Laughlin


djmikethecholodj said:


> Was that you in Laughlin? Did I ask you this already?


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> I was in Laughlin



I was the Dj there...and I could be at your show too


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Koo ya next show I will hit u up.


djmikethecholodj said:


> I was the Dj there...and I could be at your show too


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Morning bump


----------



## 86 monte carlos (Jul 29, 2012)

TTT lowriderstyle


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

2nd show....


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


TTT.....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


ImpalasMagazine said:


> TTT.....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna be good my gente...make plans to come out and support the "Say No To Drugs" Tour.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> It's gonna be good my gente...make plans to come out and support the "Say No To Drugs" Tour.



Where u at AZ?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Where u at AZ?


Yes you where...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MidWestSnowWhyte (Jan 16, 2013)

:wave:
re-posted the flyer and tagged the guys in AZ


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


MidWestSnowWhyte said:


> :wave:
> re-posted the flyer and tagged the guys in AZ


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd.......


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd show....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd show....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> TTT





djmikethecholodj said:


> TTT


:h5:




From the 1st show....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna be old I know it...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Qvo Az


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Qvo Az





Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

2nd show.....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> Bump


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From 1st show....


----------



## Paul Lowrider Style Hern (Jan 28, 2013)

i cant wait this is going to be epic!!


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

Lowrider Style Indiana checkin in


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st .....


----------



## Paul Lowrider Style Hern (Jan 28, 2013)

bump it up for the club!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


HEAVY-CHEVY said:


> Lowrider Style Indiana checkin in





Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> TTT





Paul Lowrider Style Hern said:


> bump it up for the club!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Its the Anniversary of Ta Ta Dave's death and we would like to honor him today._ :angel:















_Rest In Peace Carnal....:angel:_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Paul Lowrider Style Hern (Jan 28, 2013)

this is going to be good!!


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just a few weeks away now...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

66BIGBLOCKCONVERT said:


> TTT


Thanks for da support carnal!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Almost!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Just want gente to know i talk to Frank of Franks Hydraulics yesterday and he agreed to come out to the show and give the kids and all the lowrider fans a hydraulic exhibition! Thanks Frank!__ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:










And yes thats Frank hitting the switch! 










__Also talk to Mark of Impalas Magazine and he said him and his crew are hype to come out to Az and see all the firme cars.Their bringing lots of the latest issue and said they got the Phx Show in it where this pic was shot. :cheesy:











__So please come out and lets show Impalas Magazine a good time! _:h5:


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

First show....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT for the family


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


Lowrider style c.c 702 said:


> TTT for the family


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> _Just want gente to know i talk to Frank of Franks Hydraulics yesterday and he agreed to come out to the show and give the kids and all the lowrider fans a hydraulic exhibition! Thanks Frank!__ :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/2mq00ea.jpg[/
> 
> ...






With all the hynas that Impalas Magazine has, they should show US a good time...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show....










Dubs are welcome. Will have catigories for them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st one.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Just around the corner my brothers...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show.....


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I'am so proud of this show getting airtime on Power 98.3! We step it up this year homie's! Gonna be a real good show! I hope after people hear this on the radio that they see Lowriders are good people too....:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 1st show. This was from the LowLife Magazine coverage!


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

Jus a few days away


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes video from our 1st show.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Jamie Vanessa will be in the house! Signing postering and judging the Modeling Contest! At our 3rd Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show! Here's a peek of wat she can do! Homie's this will wake you up! :wow:





_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The United Dreams CC After Party continues in Phoenix at the Low Rider Style CC Annual Say No To Drugs Car Show...
Come on out AZ....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the 2nd show....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's what happened last year.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Leaving in the morning...


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Leaving in the morning...


 Impalas Magazine will be right behind you Brother........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine will be right behind you Brother........



See you there Mark, drive safe.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Leaving in the morning...





ImpalasMagazine said:


> Impalas Magazine will be right behind you Brother........


You vato's please be safe on your trip....:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Just edited this video of last years show! We call this the "Lost Footage" edition of the Say No To Drug Car Show!

NEW NEW NEW!!!!!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

60 miles from Phoenix, I'm tired, hungry, and I wanna go to sleep. Excited bout tomorrow...hope you all are too.


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> 60 miles from Phoenix, I'm tired, hungry, and I wanna go to sleep. Excited bout tomorrow...hope you all are too.


Damn Bro..Drive Safe and grab something to eat.We feel the same it's been a 12 hour drive for us...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

We had Italian food at NYPD: New York Pizza Department...not that good. Now kicking it in the room. It's going down tomorrow Phoenix. I got Cholo Dj Hats...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Today! Hope to see everyone there! :angel:








_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I have to say that I regret doing this show. Hector, president of this Phoenix chapter is a punk bitch, and NOT a man of his word. I would like to thank the Mesa Chapter for bailing his ****** ass out. The show has no proper guidance, no direction, and I can not support a person (Hector) that is not a man of his word. My respects and apologies to the rest of Lowrider Style CC Phoenix .


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow! I just left this show I had a good time. What happened?


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_I want to thank all the clubs who came out to support the kids! And i got plenty of pic's! Great turn out! Great HOP! Go Frank! And Mark from Impalas Magazine thank so much for coming down and supporting AZ! We apologize for not having enough catigories for the Lowrider Bikes. We're stepping it up next year and added more places for the cars! Here's goes a sneek peek of the show for now...._ :h5:









_
More pic's to come....:biggrin:_


----------



## BIGBODY96 (Dec 27, 2002)

TRAFFIC C.C. WAS IN THE HOUSE..DID U GUYS HAVE CADILLAC OR LUXURY CLASS.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Good time! Here's a few pictures. My 64 will be at next years event!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

BIGBODY96 said:


> TRAFFIC C.C. WAS IN THE HOUSE..DID U GUYS HAVE CADILLAC OR LUXURY CLASS.


Not this year. We went by decades. But luxury class sounds good. More categories next year carnal. 

:yes:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Wow! I just left this show I had a good time. What happened?


I'm glad you had a good time my brother. A Dj comes from L.A. (nearly 700 miles round trip) to run a business and Dj a car show at the same time expects to get paid the price agreed upon. A verbal agreement was altered so the price also changes as agreed upon by both parties. But when one side decides to back out of the agreed payment when it comes time topay...problems. But like I said, thanks to the Mesa chapter that paid for Hector's scandalous way of showing appreciation to the person that actually provided the entertainment excluding the rappers...don't need it. No more business with Hector Pres of Lowrider Style CC Phoenix.


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Ok here go a few more but there where alot of photographers there and i plan to post thier pics too. 














































Goodtimes! :thumbsup:_


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I'am gonna say this then leave this alone. This is no DJ. He's a vender hiding behind a wack DJ set up. All he thinks about is himself and selling his CD's. He pisst off the enterainers and only annouced for donations a few times. We only came up with 68$ in donations.... and yes will not be using him again. And i would'nt recommend him to anyone. And you see for yourselves he's drama.



Let me remind you that you called me, I didn't call you. Get your story straight, you have a habit of telling different stories as noted by your Mesa chapter, that's why they paid what you owed. Thats pretty messed up to be invited to a show by another chapter, then have to end up paying the dj because you want to pocket money that ws supposed to go to the kids. There is a difference between a Dj and a sound guy with sound equipment like several microphones. Obviously you don't understand English. How do you get to a third annual without even knowing what a 50/50 raffle is? How do you have a full line up of so called entertainers and no stage? Did you expect a stage for free? That's probably why the stage guy didn't show up, it takes money to run a show. You're so scandalous that you charged the rappers to perform on MY equipment, then didn't wanna pay me. Do me a favor, delete me from your contacts, and I will say it again, Fuck You. Your members should find another club before your scandalous greedy ways ruin their reputations.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Let me remind you that you called me, I didn't call you. Get your story straight, you have a habit of telling different stories as noted by your Mesa chapter, that's why they paid what you owed. Thats pretty messed up to be invited to a show by another chapter, then have to end up paying the dj because you want to pocket money that ws supposed to go to the kids. There is a difference between a Dj and a sound guy with sound equipment like several microphones. Obviously you don't understand English. How do you get to a third annual without even knowing what a 50/50 raffle is? How do you have a full line up of so called entertainers and no stage? Did you expect a stage for free? That's probably why the stage guy didn't show up, it takes money to run a show. You're so scandalous that you charged the rappers to perform on MY equipment, then didn't wanna pay me. Do me a favor, delete me from your contacts, and I will say it again, Fuck You. Your members should find another club before your scandalous greedy ways ruin their reputations.


:rimshot::guns:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

Impalas Magazine & the crew we like to thank Lowrider Style C.C for having us out there for their third annual just "Say No to Drugs" Car Show.........


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Show was fun. Thanks for everyone who came out to support. As far as dj cholo. I think you did a great job I felt everybody was entertained and having fun the whole time. I seen you at the Yuma show and was exited that your were going to dj this event. Sucks that this was probably your last event with us. Thanks again to everyone for your support .

David 
Lscc, Mesa AZ chapter


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Let me remind you that you called me, I didn't call you. Get your story straight, you have a habit of telling different stories as noted by your Mesa chapter, that's why they paid what you owed. Thats pretty messed up to be invited to a show by another chapter, then have to end up paying the dj because you want to pocket money that ws supposed to go to the kids. There is a difference between a Dj and a sound guy with sound equipment like several microphones. Obviously you don't understand English. How do you get to a third annual without even knowing what a 50/50 raffle is? How do you have a full line up of so called entertainers and no stage? Did you expect a stage for free? That's probably why the stage guy didn't show up, it takes money to run a show. You're so scandalous that you charged the rappers to perform on MY equipment, then didn't wanna pay me. Do me a favor, delete me from your contacts, and I will say it again, Fuck You. Your members should find another club before your scandalous greedy ways ruin their reputations.


First of all i made no money off this show. 2nd the stage man donates the stage every year and did'n make it because he got put in jail and his son told me they we're trying to bailing him out. 3rd we did'n charged the rappers to entertain. They donated 100$ for the Power 98.3 airtime. You told me 150$ to DJ. You wanted to sell CD's so we did'n charge you a vendors fee. You wanted a 50/50 raffle and pocket it all that. You where suppose to donate to the kids charity and you did'n. You got mad bcuz you where'nt selling CD's due to the Rappers. So wanted to charge us 50$ more dollars. So we stop the rappers for you and you got your sale on. People swarm to buy your bootleg CD's and you made a grip. So when it came to pay you i decided you should'nt get the 50$ bcuz you sold CD's. We would have had to take it out the donation money. Which again you didn annouce donations enough and made alittle over 60$. Luckly we got enough money from the entries to give the kids 288$. But thats about as much as we gave last year. And taking 50 more dollars would have been a set back. So i thought out of the goodness of your heart you would'n have a problem. But you got greedy. And that were our problem is. You shouldn have took the job knowing we had rappers. :nosad:

Let the truth be told....:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

More pics.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the show. More coming....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

More pic's.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

sick_AZ_fleetwood said:


> Show was fun. Thanks for everyone who came out to support. As far as dj cholo. I think you did a great job I felt everybody was entertained and having fun the whole time. I seen you at the Yuma show and was exited that your were going to dj this event. Sucks that this was probably your last event with us. Thanks again to everyone for your support .
> 
> David
> Lscc, Mesa AZ chapter



Much respect to you and your chapter my brother...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

More pic's.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> First of all i made no money off this show. 2nd the stage man donates the stage every year and did'n make it because he got put in jail and his son told me they we're trying to bailing him out. 3rd we did'n charged the rappers to entertain. They donated 100$ for the Power 98.3 airtime. You told me 150$ to DJ. You wanted to sell CD's so we did'n charge you a vendors fee. You wanted a 50/50 raffle and pocket it all that. You where suppose to donate to the kids charity and you did'n. You got mad bcuz you where'nt selling CD's due to the Rappers. So wanted to charge us 50$ more dollars. So we stop the rappers for you and you got your sale on. People swarm to buy your bootleg CD's and you made a grip. So when it came to pay you i decided you should'nt get the 50$ bcuz you sold CD's. We would have had to take it out the donation money. Which again you didn annouce donations enough and made alittle over 60$. Luckly we got enough money from the entries to give the kids 288$. But thats about as much as we gave last year. And taking 50 more dollars would have been a set back. So i thought out of the goodness of your heart you would'n have a problem. But you got greedy. And that were our problem is. You shouldn have took the job knowing we had rappers. :nosad:
> 
> Let the truth be told....:angel:


Wow, not sure when you posted this BUT...


Somewhere in all of this LIES THE TRUTH, how ironic...you wrote a whole paragraph and still....YOU HAVEN'T TOLD THE TRUTH I am done with this..please dont respond just let it all go


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

More pics....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_From the show! Luv this pic! 








_


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hector, once you do what we agreed on, I will delete all of my comments however true. When a man owes an apology he owes it, that's what makes him a man. The ball is in your court. Do the right thing brother...I made it easy for you and opened the door. We can do away with this feud if you want to...it's on you now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ok considered the feud over. I will humble myself. Iam sorry this whole mess started. I wish you an your familia the best carnal. God bless.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Ok considered the feud over. I will humble myself. Iam sorry this whole mess started. I wish you an your familia the best carnal. God bless.....


You shouldn't have to humble yourself because you were in the wrong to unjustly try to smut me up. But as you tried you found that I do have supporters that can verified to you that i do no car clubs dirty, no car clubs. Humbling yourself is completely different from admitting your wrongs, which is what you were supposed to do for all to read, just as you spread bad rumors for all to read.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> You shouldn't have to humble yourself because you were in the wrong to unjustly try to smut me up. But as you tried you found that I do have supporters that can verified to you that i do no car clubs dirty, no car clubs. Humbling yourself is completely different from admitting your wrongs, which is what you were supposed to do for all to read, just as you spread bad rumors for all to read.



:nosad: you shouldn't try to do negative things my brother...like you saw it came back to bite you.


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm glad this is over with


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

X2^^^


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Now back to positive issues....:yes:


_Lowrider Style makes the new issue of American Bombs Magazine! _:h5:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

djmikethecholodj said:


> You shouldn't have to humble yourself because you were in the wrong to unjustly try to smut me up. But as you tried you found that I do have supporters that can verified to you that i do no car clubs dirty, no car clubs. Humbling yourself is completely different from admitting your wrongs, which is what you were supposed to do for all to read, just as you spread bad rumors for all to read.


:rimshot:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Another one from the show!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the show....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the show.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the show...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the show.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

From the show.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Here goes the first video...






Enjoy!:x:


----------

